# Cat urgently needs home



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

I have just seen this and wondered if anyone can help.

Preloved | ***urgent, cat needs home!!*** for sale in Manchester, Lancashire


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ask Lauren caninoanimalrescue, on here, she maybe able to help.
Need to be quick though if rspca get hold of her thats it.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

I couldn't keep her permanently (studio flat with me and the 2 boys already!) but if she needed a quick rescue/foster in the mean time until she can be moved to a rescue or a new home then i could help out. i can't bear the thought of the rspca getting hold of her!!

ETA: I live in manchester, hence why i'm offering as i could get her pretty quickly.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

We know only too well what happened to Buzzer.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fiji, i cant reply to new adverts on preloved.
Can you work with Ribbon please and i should have space or secure a rescue within 4 weeks at the most.
If i can manage to get 3 rescue cats rehomed this week then i will have space for this cat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you ribbon and cc. I have sent a pm to Ribbon with the mobile number.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Fiji, i cant reply to new adverts on preloved.
> Can you work with Ribbon please and i should have space or secure a rescue within 4 weeks at the most.
> If i can manage to get 3 rescue cats rehomed this week then i will have space for this cat.


CC you are awesome. I've contacted the advertiser after Fiji sent me the number and just waiting to hear back so hopefully this will have a happy ending


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou. 
Over my dead body will i allow rspca to get this poor cat, especially after the sadness with Buzzer.

Do your best and hopefully we can save another cat. Doubt i will be able to rehome at this age but hey ho, if another stays so be it.

Your all stars, well done and thankyou. xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou.
> Over my dead body will i allow rspca to get this poor cat, especially after the sadness with Buzzer.
> 
> Do your best and hopefully we can save another cat. Doubt i will be able to rehome at this age but hey ho, if another stays so be it.
> ...


Well done CC...but as you know, RSPCA were VERY quick to pts in Buzzer's case (the expression 'indecent haste' comes to mind) , once they get their hands on them, that's the end of any chance of a new home. Girl down the lane with a stableyard near me was arrested for stealing our saddles but she was out next morning...has the house been repossessed too? I mean is there no-one who could go in once a day and feed Fate (appropriate name) until the cat is sorted? XXX Well done you!!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I do have a space, but it depends on the little girl in the other thread, unless u guys think that they could live together for a little while? As they would be going to my fosterers and have the whole house
x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lauren, i think they would get along, but if not i will be able to help in a few weeks, i just dont have anywhere at the moment, i have another pregnant cat, fostering for a lady with 2 cats plus the lady who is on holiday who is collecting end march.
I then have 2 queens due kittens, toula with her kitten trixie, 7 adult cats outside, plus Angel who needs a room to recover from neutering.
So im completely lost for space just for a short time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

I am happy to have a female cat here but she would have to mix with my cats as I don't have a separate room. She would have to be up to date on vaccinations, worming and flea treatment. Please let me know if I can help at all. I can travel a short distance.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone is there any news on this?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No news as yet, i hope rspca dont have her.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I feel the same


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok Thanks Cc I'll take them both on as and when needed, I can meet halfway etc for transport & Im sure if there's any problems with them mixing I can sort something out. Just let me know when & where he is  x


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Just so everyone knows I'm not getting any response from the seller. I've left a voicemail and a text message so hopefully they're just at work and will get back to me later. For now, we wait...

I can help with transport too so meet someone halfway or whatever when and if things get sorted.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't receive any response from the advertiser . I really don't understand why someone would put an ad up and then not reply. I hope Fate's ok whatever has happened.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I have to admit i did txt the person yesterday aswell to see if i got a response but like you i had none. I really feel for this cat especiall if she gets in the hands of rspca.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im not sure how long we have to get this cat, rescue space at Lauren's is filling up fast and another cat also needs the same space.
I think if we dont hear soon the space will be gone then we will all be stuck as i dont have room for another 5 weeks now.
Keep trying and see what happens, i just get so annoyed when people dont get back to let anybody know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

It did say call anytime. It is rude not to reply. It does not take much to say what has happened and whether she still needs help.


----------

